# New free-to-me CCR Powerlite



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I think is a 1994 CCR Powerlite. Never had anything like this, cute little machine, 3hp 2-stroke, single stage. Sat for years, had to clean out fuel system and rebuild carb, and general clean and grease. Fired up, running at 4710 rpm. Still some material left on the paddle, and belt seems (??) ok. Anything else I should check?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Toro recommends a special 2 cycle oil. Look it up, suppose to have something to do with low ash clogging something up.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

thanks JL, I'll check on that.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The oil has to say TCW on it, but if it says Toro it will probably be fine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck with the Powerlite.

Those things are little monsters. I love mine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

use the serial number and go on toro's website, you can download an owners manual free and see what year your powerlite is


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, I got all the manuals. thanks


----------

